# Pro Tuner Mounts



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the standard one always worked for me. no sense in making things more difficult than they need to be.

been on my CSS System for the last 5 years.


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

It's going on my hoyt, I was looking at hoyt or jesse mount but have only seen the standard in person. Probably would'nt make much difference would it? Can I fit the standard on there?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Martin mount.. cuz I shoot a Martin.. :wink: I love that setup, works great, no guesswork at all.. :thumb:


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

Pretty sure that's not gonna work on mine.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JB9 said:


> Pretty sure that's not gonna work on mine.


Nope.. probly not.. :lol:

I've seen many using the Jesse mount on Hoyts around here.. it seems to be the mount of choice amongst most of the top shooters here that shoot Hoyt.

It does give the ability to tune the rest position for the arrow node, which you can't do with the standard or Martin mounts.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pro Tuner Mount*

I have been using the Jesse mount on my Pro Elite and really like it. I also installed it on my wife's Hoyt Avenger Plus but it didn't work out. I think her arrows are too short to use that much setback. Couldn't get her bow to group and went back to the standard mount with the tips of the blade directly over the hinge point of the grip and all was well again.

Jbird


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I use the vertical mount on my Scepter 4 it works great with node tuned 2712's


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

*Pro Tuners*

I use the Jesse on my Katera XL (Field), the Standard Hoyt mounts on my Ultra Elite (3D) and Contender Elite (Spots). With the Hoyt riser design (back Bar), these rests are very easy to work on. By design these rests are reliable, dependable and easy to tune in. As far as choosing one over the other, both rests work equally well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Used the Martin mount on both my S4s and the Hoyt mount on my PE. Have been considering giving the Jesse mount a try, but just have pulled the string yet.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Jesse mount on my VE.. I had the standard I just like the concept behind jesse's mount better..


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Hoyt mount on my Contender Elite and Jesse mount on my Ultra Elite. Was having small left right problems with the UE and the Jesse mount cured that for me. Have not had l-r issues with the CE, but if they do crop up I will not hesitate to go to the Jesse mount.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't use a Tuner, but always thought the verticle mount made a lot of sense.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The Hoyt mount will only position the tip of the blade as far back as the center of the threaded rest mount hole. The side mount is longer and will position the rest body all the way back to the bridge on a UE, which is 1/4 inch farther back.

The Jesse mount will only position the rest body behind the bridge. Mike may be using a longer slot in later models, but mine will only go behind the bridge.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

FS560 said:


> The Hoyt mount will only position the tip of the blade as far back as the center of the threaded rest mount hole. The side mount is longer and will position the rest body all the way back to the bridge on a UE, which is 1/4 inch farther back.
> 
> The Jesse mount will only position the rest body behind the bridge. Mike may be using a longer slot in later models, but mine will only go behind the bridge.


Jim where do you want the tip of the blade to be


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

Since someone from brite site is on here is there an advantage to the jesse mount or would I be just as well off with the original or Hoyt? I don't really see how you would benefit from it over the other two.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

JB9 said:


> Since someone from brite site is on here is there an advantage to the jesse mount or would I be just as well off with the original or Hoyt? I don't really see how you would benefit from it over the other two.


Depends what bow you have. If it is a hoyt, the std. won't fit, the hoyt mount is fine, but can't tune it like the jesse,.
The jesse mount can be moved so that the tip of the blade is appox over the wrist to reduce the effects of torque


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I use a Jesse mount with the target hunter blade om my Scepter 4 works super great and i shoot fingers


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

brtesite said:


> Depends what bow you have. If it is a hoyt, the std. won't fit, the hoyt mount is fine, but can't tune it like the jesse,.
> The jesse mount can be moved so that the tip of the blade is appox over the wrist to reduce the effects of torque


Mikes right on the mark! It's an old-school way of shooting with the tip of the blade directly over the wrist. This truly does reduce the effects of torque just like Mike stated. It's almost like having a Bowman riser with the torque free swivel handle on it! You can move your wrist (create torque) and your dot or pin just BARELY moves at all!! I can tell you this though, which ever you choose, you will love it!! Simply the best rest made!!


----------



## mepsemaster (Nov 8, 2004)

JB9 said:


> It's going on my hoyt, I was looking at hoyt or jesse mount but have only seen the standard in person. Probably would'nt make much difference would it? Can I fit the standard on there?












This is what I received about it. 
Del,any of the mounts will work with the PSE except the martin mount . All of the mechanisms are the same. 
The vertical mount gives another feature that you can keep the same blade angle while changing the height . 
The Jesse mount , gives you the adjustability to move the rest backwards & forwards to reduce the effects of hand torque at the longer distances. 
You will find that the t ip of the blade will be someplace over the break of the wrist . 
What Jesse has done is take the std mount @ 70m , put some hand torque on the bow . He will be about a foot out.
Then keep moving it back , with the same hand torque until he is in the middle. The blade winds up some place over his wrist.
That's about all I can tell you
Thanks for the inquiry
mike


----------



## mepsemaster (Nov 8, 2004)

This is the info from the pro-tuner company ;
Del,any of the mounts will work with the PSE except the martin mount . All of the mechanisms are the same. 
The vertical mount gives another feature that you can keep the same blade angle while changing the height . 
The Jesse mount , gives you the adjustability to move the rest backwards & forwards to reduce the effects of hand torque at the longer distances. 
You will find that the t ip of the blade will be someplace over the break of the wrist . 
What Jesse has done is take the std mount @ 70m , put some hand torque on the bow . He will be about a foot out.
Then keep moving it back , with the same hand torque until he is in the middle. The blade winds up some place over his wrist.
That's about all I can tell you
Thanks for the inquiry
mike
Del


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I am using the Jesse Mount also on my VE. It gives me great tunability and is problem free. Best mount and rest combination I have ever had.


----------



## mepsemaster (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jesse pro tuner*

Do you know what direction Jesse put torque on the bow to design this rest? How can I get Jesse's email address?
[email protected]
Del


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mepsemaster said:


> Do you know what direction Jesse put torque on the bow to design this rest? How can I get Jesse's email address?
> [email protected]
> Del




[email protected]


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

The last bow i set up with jesse mount the tip of the rest blade was a one and half inch behind the rest scew hole


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

For a Hoyt you will want either the Hoyt or Jesse mount. I have Tuner's on my indoor, 3D and field/3D bow. I don't have any experience with the Jesse yet,but I can tell you the rests are dependable and easy to use.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a Hoyt Ultratec. Can you buy one rest with two different mounts so you can try them both? Or are you stuck with just the one you order?

If this is not an option at the current time, maybe it could be in the future. I'm sure I can't be the only one who has thought of this.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Mikes right on the mark! It's an old-school way of shooting with the tip of the blade directly over the wrist. This truly does reduce the effects of torque just like Mike stated. It's almost like having a Bowman riser with the torque free swivel handle on it! You can move your wrist (create torque) and your dot or pin just BARELY moves at all!! I can tell you this though, which ever you choose, you will love it!! Simply the best rest made!!


I can't believe I said "your dot or pin barely moves at all"!! I should have gone to bed!! I meant that the arrow tip barely moves at all as you apply torque to the riser. With the blade in it's normal position (near the riser), when applying torque...the arrow moves substantially more!! Either way, you can't go wrong with these rests!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Josh_Putman said:


> I have a Hoyt Ultratec. Can you buy one rest with two different mounts so you can try them both? Or are you stuck with just the one you order?
> 
> If this is not an option at the current time, maybe it could be in the future. I'm sure I can't be the only one who has thought of this.


All you need to exchange the mount is a pair of lock ring pliers. This is also all that is needed to change a Pro-Tuner from right handed to left handed.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Josh_Putman said:


> I have a Hoyt Ultratec. Can you buy one rest with two different mounts so you can try them both? Or are you stuck with just the one you order?
> 
> If this is not an option at the current time, maybe it could be in the future. I'm sure I can't be the only one who has thought of this.


Yes you can
All you need is a snap ring pliers to change it out


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Could the Jesse model have 2 slots designed into it so a person could choose to use it either way (either normal hoyt mount position or the more set back)? that way a person could experiment more ways with only one rest.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

knarrly said:


> Could the Jesse model have 2 slots designed into it so a person could choose to use it either way (either normal hoyt mount position or the more set back)? that way a person could experiment more ways with only one rest.


The Jesse mount has 1 "long" slot. It can be set from one extreme to the other.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

knarrly said:


> Could the Jesse model have 2 slots designed into it so a person could choose to use it either way (either normal hoyt mount position or the more set back)? that way a person could experiment more ways with only one rest.



Yes it can . It has a long slot that will put the rest behind the bridge Or between the bridge on a hoyt


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

brtesite said:


> Yes it can . It has a long slot that will put the rest behind the bridge Or between the bridge on a hoyt


Mike,
Is there an optimum position for the Jesse rest or is it where ever it works best? I'm thinking maybe it would be where the arrow/rest contact is directly above where the wrist pivots.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mike,
> Is there an optimum position for the Jesse rest or is it where ever it works best? I'm thinking maybe it would be where the arrow/rest contact is directly above where the wrist pivots.



Lee, yes there is. It usually where the tip of the blade is approx over the break of the wrist


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

brtesite said:


> Lee, yes there is. It usually where the tip of the blade is approx over the break of the wrist


That's what I thought - got mine the other day, but haven't had a chance to do much experimenting.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

brtesite said:


> Yes it can . It has a long slot that will put the rest behind the bridge Or between the bridge on a hoyt


I was just wondering, just went back to website and it shows the jesse model with just the one long slot, doesn't look like you can position it as close as you can with the hoyt style mount if your experimenting with position, have they added another slot that hasn't shown up on the website?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

knarrly said:


> I was just wondering, just went back to website and it shows the jesse model with just the one long slot, doesn't look like you can position it as close as you can with the hoyt style mount if your experimenting with position, have they added another slot that hasn't shown up on the website?


I just checked. The Jesse mount won't
Fit between the bridge & the riser

I made a mistake
Mike


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

brtesite said:


> I just checked. The Jesse mount won't
> Fit between the bridge & the riser
> 
> I made a mistake
> Mike


Thanks, any plans to add a short slot in back to allow it to be used in either position?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

knarrly said:


> Thanks, any plans to add a short slot in back to allow it to be used in either position?



Not at the present time


----------

